# Steam Link Erfahrungen?



## closure (19. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern ist mein Steam Link angekommen. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Zeit diesen ausgiebig zu testen, möchte aber meine kurzen Erfahrungen hier teilen und eure Erfahrungen und Tipps gerne mitnehmen.

Angeschlossen habe ich den Link via Kabel über ein TC 7200 Modem. Über die Einrichtung braucht man hier kein Wort zu verlieren - die ist kinderleicht und selbsterklärend. Der verkabelte Xbox-360-Controller wurde sofort erkannt.

Kurz getestet habe ich Mordor(leichte Lags), Witcher 3 (etwas stärkere Lags und relativ schwaches Bild, siehe unten) und Heroes 7 (schön!).
Positiv anzumerken ist, das der Link wirklich alles streamen kann, Witcher 3 habe ich über GOG erworben und nachträglich in meine Steambibliothek integriert. Die Lags sind auch deutlich weniger als ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt erwartet hätte - grade "einfache" Spiele dürften von Anfang an problemlos spielbar sein.

Wirklich schlecht ist der Sound, lt. einem Kommentar von Steam in Ihrem eigenen Forum wird hier jedoch bereits dran gearbeitet - das erachte ich als Kindekrankheit, welche irgendwann durch Patches behoben wird. Ist halt schon schade an meinem 5.0-System. Das der Link bisher nur Stereo kann war mir bekannt - das die Qualität hier so bescheiden ist nicht. Klingt nach alten MP3s, schade!

Insgesamt finde ich, das man für den Preis nicht meckern kann. Neben den Games kann man so auch Filme in HD u.ä. streamen - vor allem für Sky ist das doch sehr interessant.

 Idealerweise kauft man den Link über Gamestop, Steam selbst nimmt im letzten Schritt saftige Versandkosten von über 8 Euro. Bei dem Sound und den Lags erwarte ich in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten Verbesserungen über Patches, im Idealfall ist es dann auch Wireless zumindest so latenzfrei, das es problemlos spielbar ist. Ich selbst habe Wireless noch nicht testen können und werde diese Woche auch nicht mehr dazu kommen.

Falls jemand zu meinen folgenden Fragen eine Anregung parat hat und mir damit Frickelei erspart würde mich das sehr freuen:

Der Witcher hat auf dem TV ein rech "krieseliges" Bild. Liegt das ggf daran, das es ein Steam-fremdes Spiel ist. Macht hier ein CAT6-Kabel Sinn? Ich glaube, ich habe CAT5, weiß es aber nicht genau und bin networktechnisch überhaupt nicht bewandert.

Gibt es generell Einstellungen die ich an meinem PC vornehmen könnte um ein besseres Bild zu bekommen? Von 1440p auf 1080p runter, klar, hab ich gemacht. Das Bild beim Witcher ist halt schon schade..


----------



## Elektro (23. November 2015)

Hallo,

Danke für Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Steam Link.
Ich überlege auch gerade ob ich mir einen zulege.

Im Moment benutze ich einen raspberry PI2 um Steam Spiele über Nvidia Shield auf den TV zu streamen. Das funktioniert bei "preiswerten" Spielen auch ganz gut, bei den Tripple A Titeln ( sagt man doch heute glaube so ) lagt es aber auch, und das obwohl ich ein Gigabit Netzwerk im Haus verbaut habe.

Um Deine Frage damit zu beantworten, ich habe auch nur CAT 5e verlegt und trotzdem Gigabit Netzwerk. Allerdings sollte ein 100 MBit Netzwerk reichen, die Steam Link Box kann ja gar nicht mehr, da Sie nur eine solchen Anschluss hat (soweit mir bekannt). Ich glaube aber es könnte bei mir am 48er HP switch oder an der Fritzbox liegen, weil ja der Tarffic vom ganzen Haus übers Netzwerk läuft. Ich kenne jemanden der hatte da auch Probleme die sich mit dem Umstieg auf ein 500 Euro plus swicht erledigt hatten, da dieser den Traffic einfach besser managen konnte. Hast Du die Box auch über ein paar Netzwerkkomponenten laufen oder direkt angeschlossen?

Ich weiss nicht genau wie die Steam Link Box, das Video was auf dem TV ankommt "aufnimmt" ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das es weniger Leistung erfordert, wenn das Ausgangsbild, auf dem PC, auch schon auf 1080p läuft, so wie der Stream.

Grüße!


----------



## closure (29. November 2015)

Hallo,
die Box ist per 20m-Kabel direkt an den Router angeschlossen. Über Auflösungen an Host und Client bekommt man zwar besseres Ergebnis, aber es bleibt insgesamt zu hakelig bei den "besseren" Titeln.  Durch Teilnahme am Steam Beta Client Programm bekommt man fast täglich ein Update - das ganze steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Ich habe mich trotz der anfänglichen Freude entschieden den Link zurückzusenden und ggf in ein paar Monaten noch einmal zuzugreifen. 

Für einfache und/oder alte Spiele benötige ich Ihn nicht, da reicht meine alte Xbox 360 vollkommen - die hat auch 5.1 Sound. Tomb Raider zB sieht auf der Xbox um Welten besser aus. In Zukunft ist das ganze hoffentlich so ausgereift, das es seinen Weg noch einmal in mein Wohnzimmer findet.


----------



## Kamir (30. November 2015)

Habe Steam Link jetzt seit mehreren Wochen im Einsatz, hauptsächlich GTA V. Bisher habe ich keine Lags feststellen können. Angeschlossen an eine FritzBox 7490, ca. 25m Kabel (Cat6 und Cat5, zwischendrin ein Switch). Spiele über den Xbox360 wireless Controller für Windows, der wurde sofort erkannt und läuft einwandfrei. Was mich momentan stört, der Fehler kann aber auch bei mir liegen, wenn ich die Box ausschalte und dann versuche sie wieder zu starten mittels Controller, geht sie erstmal nicht an. Ich muss dann zwangsläufig die Box ausstecken und wieder an den Strom hängen erst dann schafft der Controller es die Box zu starten. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies eine Controller Sache ist mit Keyboard würde es wahrscheinlich nicht so sein, allerdings finde ich es trotzdem ziemlich störend, wenn ich mich gemütlich auf die Couch setze und dann erstmal hinter den Schrank muss um die Box starten zu können.

Ich würde die Box empfehlen, für Leute die den passenden Rechner haben und keine schnellen Shooter wie Counter Strike etc. spielen möchten, wo es auf jede Sekunde ankommt. 

Witcher 3 probiere ich erstmal gar nicht, weil ich bisher in allen Tests nur von Lags gelesen habe, finde ich aber verständlich weil das Spiel halt sehr anspruchsvoll ist. 

Sound: Läuft über mein Onkyo Soundsystem, finde die Qualität ziemlich gut, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich bspw. GTA V niemals am PC gespielt habe, also ist der Sound da möglicherweise besser.

Gut gefallen mir auch die häufigen Updates, sodass immer wieder Verbesserungen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## closure (1. Dezember 2015)

Das GTA V gut läuft wundert mich. Ich habe es nichat getestet, da ich es gar nicht habe - ist aber halt schon etwas anspruchsvoller. Der Sound hatte sich über Updates tatsächlich deutlich verbessert - es bleibt jedoch Stereo (bei mir über Onkyo 609 + 5.0 Boxen).

Das mit den Updates stimmt, die kommen fast täglich, und offenbar wird hier sehr auf die Community gehört. Der Fehler beim Wireless Controller ist bekannt und soll demnächst behoben werden, mit Keyboard bzw wired Controller hatte ich keine Probleme diesbezüglich.

Ich glaube und hoffe, das es in ein paar Monaten ausgereift genug ist auch bei mir noch einmal zum Einsatz zu kommen. Dir viel Spaß mit GTA!


----------



## Xerphex (16. März 2016)

Ich habe nun auch einen Steam Link und muss sagen das ich Mega zufrieden bin!
Bei mir läuft er über WLAN  und das echt gut. 

Gestern Abend habe ich eine Runde The Division gespielt und das lieft echt gut. Ohne Aussetzer 
Ich muss aber sagen das ich bei Witcher 3 bzw. an einem Abend allg. oft Verzögerungen hatte den nächsten Tag war aber wieder alles gut. Das liegt dann wohl am WLAN und wie stark es noch von anderen Geräten genutzt wird.

Neben einen 360 Controller habe ich auch Mouse und Tastatur über Logitech unifying.

Für den Preis bin ich echt zufrieden


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2017)

Ich buddele das hier mal aus, da der Steam Link ja gerade sehr günstig im Angebot zu haben ist. Und ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, mal Rocket League, Tomb Raider oder ein paar Retro  Games vom Sofa oder Sessel aus zu daddeln.

Meine Fragen:

Man verbindet den Steam Link also mit dem Router, über den der entsprechende PC läuft? Das wäre ja praktisch, da der Router ebenfalls im Wohnzimmer steht - und ein quer über den Flur ins “Arbeitszimmer“ verlegtes Flachkabel wirklich reicht 

Und wie sieht es mit kompatiblen Controllern aus? Habe wenig Lust, mir den Steam oder einen XBOX One/360 Controller zu holen, da die für meine kleinen Pfoten einfach zu klobig sind. Ich habe hier noch einen billigen NoName USB-Controller im PS-Design - kriegt man sowas tauglich zum Laufen? Sonst müsste ich mir wohl einen PS3/4 Controller kaufen, die funktionieren laut Valve ja obwohl nicht offiziell auf der Kompatibilitätsliste.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Elektro (23. Juni 2017)

Ja einfach an eine Netzwerkdose anschließen die mit dem Router verbunden ist und irgendwo anders den PC an einer anderen Dose die ebenfalls mit dem Router verbunden ist anschließen und der Rest geht wie von Allein  . 
Habe den Steam Link und den Steam Controller + X-Box 360 Controller nun schon über ein Jahr am laufen ohne Probleme. Bin bis jetzt immer noch sehr zufrieden. Obwohl ich trotzdem nur Spiele wie Mortal Kombat, oder Autorennen, die Quasi eine Controller verlangen um Spass zu machen, darüber Spiele. Zu den anderen Controllern und deren Kompatibilität kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2017)

Okay, hab den Steam Link jetzt zuhause. Per HDMI an den Fernseher gestöpselt, LAN-Kabel (mitgeliefert ein 1,75 oder 2m Flachkabel, habe ein längeres aus meinem Fundus genommen) an den Router an dem mein PC hängt, Strom noch dazu. Und hat nach dem Updaten sofort meinen Rechner, auf dem Steam schon an war, sofort erkannt. Auch meinen 10€ Billig-USB-Controller von CSL konnte ich sofort nutzen. Noch schnell den vom Steam Link angezeigten Code im aufpoppenden Steam-Dialogfenster am Rechner eingegeben, und schon konnte ich am Fernseher loslegen. Habe Rocket League und Tomb Raider (2013) angezockt und lief - abgesehen davon, dass der Controller halt Mist ist und die Pseudo-Playstation-Tasten nicht als solche erkannt wurde, absolut problemlos. Muss man sich halt ein bisschen zusammenreimen, welche Taste als welche angezeigt wird. 

Bin begeistert, dass das ohne Hilfsmittel so problemlos lief! Demnächst werden dann mal Dirt 3 Complete Edition und Adr1ft ausprobiert


----------

